# Mixing Breeds?



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I have 7 Plymouth Barred Rock pullets/chicks (they're only 5 weeks) and a rooster of the same age. But, I was thinking about getting a few Silver Laced Wyandotte or Mille Fluer or a mix of the two to add to the flock once the others are grown up and out of the brooder. 

Is it okay to mix the breeds like that? I have a huge coop with a run that can fit at least 15, so they wont be crowding each other. But I still only plan on adding 4 more to the flock at the most.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

As long as you have enough room, that should be fine. The Mille Fleurs will probably be picked on since they are Bantams.


----------



## lillyhart (Mar 21, 2013)

I have all different kinds of chickens together. I usually put the new chickens in a seperate pen where the other chickens can see them for about 2 weeks before turning them all out together. It helps them get use to each other without them being able to get at each other. I also try to add an equal amount of chickens. If u have 7 chickens, I would add about 7 more so the older chickens don't gang up on the newer chickens.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

I've bred chickens for years. All breeds, all sizes, all personalities, all sorts. I like to keep a community flock together year round. Only time I separate breeds are when we're dealing with eggs and hatching. You'd be A-OK putting breeds together. Many backyard flocks do.


----------



## animalfamily (Nov 23, 2012)

Yep, I agree with mjs500doo! Heck I don't even separate during egg laying or hatching. They share laying/nesting boxes and my 'broody hens will set on all eggs, doesn't matter who laid them . No fighting no fussing, not sure if this normal or I just got lucky. Either way I'm not complaining !!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks for the helps!


----------

